# Help me transcribe



## rodrigoprz (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi.

I like one track ...

__
https://soundcloud.com/epic_planet%2Fvictory

I am trying to learn from your track and transcribe it.

__
https://soundcloud.com/rodrigoperez123%2Ftry

So, if you don't mind to help me, as I am new into orchestral music.

1. What is percussion at 0:05, 0:08 and 0:20?

2. What plays tutti at 0:11, can you explain how you created this part?

3. On 0:27 you have what percussion, and is that double basses hitting together with that percussion element, and also what is brammy, low instrument that hits second later at 0:28?

4. Melody at start is writen 4/4, but on 1/3 beat right? I managed to write similar using that and tempo fo 145BPM, but I don't understand how is strings ostinato written that starts at 0:25, can you explain me?

 Ye, lotta questions, but guess what, I have 100 more, just it would be boring post and no one would answer me if I ask all at once.


----------

